# Bonebreaker twin 200's april 28th 2012



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*VASCRA* 

 *Vintage Aurora Slot Car Racers Association

Guys,

Its that time of year for our 3rd Annual BoneBreaker Race at Ron And Chris Sklenar's House for our VASCRA EVENT.

This Year we are going to break up the race into Two 200 lap races. With Fairground Bodies 50's and 63's style and Hot Rod and Roadster's.

We will be racing on Ron's 4x8 T K O custom track. 

First one to 200 laps in each race wins!!

This is a can't miss race if you like Fairground bodies and Hot Rod type bodies

LOOKING FOR SPONSORS PLEASE. 

*April, 28, 2012 
Ron and Chris Sklenar 
3RD ANNUAL BONEBREAKER Race
 

Doors open at Noon
Tech At 1:45pm

*Race Starts 2:00pm*
Ron And Chris Sklenar
14130 Lexington place
North Huntington, pa
15642



1. Hot Rod Coupes and Roadsters -----200 lap Race


2. FairGrounds 50 and 60's Body Styles ---200 lap race


B. Concourse Best appearing Hot Rod coupes OR Roadster's.
C. Concourse Best appearing Fairgrounds body



1. Rules for the Fairgrounds are VASCRA STOCK T-JET Rules with wide rims and tires in the rear only.

Front ends are at 1" 1/8' wide with double flange rims
Stock Magnets
Stock narrow Aurora axles in front and rear
Stock Gears and Arms
No scoring of the brushes
Any questions on rules for this class please ask!!!!!
*Please check out the attached picture for chassis information* *on what it looks like!!*


2. Echorr Indy Rules apply to Hot Rod type chassis



*Thanks 
Joe Murray
VASCRA
*  Owner/Club President/Race Director
304-797-0417


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

One week to go


----------

